# Anyone know where I can buy Jolt cola?



## Albino_101

I live in San Antonio, Texas, USA and I don't where I can buy jolt cola, I can buy it from there website www.joltenergy.com but past that IDK, I really would like to know if any chain stores in Texas sells it? I know this is a sort of random question but I tried one today and it tasted awesome(friend brought me one from out of state).


----------



## TBS_Dave

There is a place in San Marcos, if it is delivered there there may be a place in San Antonia...you may want to try to give the joltenergy site minimum info to get in contact w/ their closest distributor.


----------



## Albino_101

Could you be more specific about san marcos, like the name of the store possibly?? (crap I just found out the makers of jolt they filed for chapter 11 during september this year) though it is still sold apparently)


----------



## bmlbytes

I can buy those from the Holiday gas station near me (in Minnesota). Maybe try a Holiday station?

I used to drink one of those blue jolts every day during my drivers training classes (when I was 14).

EDIT: A google search makes me think that Planet K in San Antonio and Austin would have some (in bottles) as well as some of the larger HEB stores (in cans).


----------



## Albino_101

Thanks bmlbytes I will give that a try!


----------



## Ditzy

hope you don't mind me using your thread but I also want to know where to get a soda... it's a brazilian soda called guarana.


----------



## Albino_101

I'm calling the Internet police my thread was just hijacked! code red!


----------



## Ditzy

sorry sorry sorry!


----------



## daniel89

Try any gas station for the jolt drink or even try a wal-mart Near the water and peanuts should be next to the other energy drinks.

And christina I seen that drink before, I think we might sell it in wal-mart lemme check next time I go and I'll let you know.


----------



## TheOldSalt

The last place I saw any Guarana was on a taco truck in Nogales, AZ.

Isn't it funny how so many major brands of things are only available in certain areas? I used to travel all over the continent all the time, and I noticed this. There are a lot of yummy drinks out there that I just can't get down here, like Big Red, Cheerwine, and Naya.


----------



## Ditzy

I've been told there is a brazilian market place somewhere in south carolina but I can't remember where exactly and google didn't help me.


----------



## Knight~Ryder

Move to Canada and all your drinking problems will be solved. 

We have all of the above as well as Jones soda. In fact Macs and 7'11 sell the Jolt Cola as well as many other stores here.


----------



## lohachata

there is a report that states that drinking more than 1 of the Jolt type soft drinks causes mental retardation in people under 40 years of age..


----------



## Cacatuoides

That explains a lot...


----------



## Knight~Ryder

It's a good thing I stick to water, and real juice not from concentrate with no added sugar!


----------



## emc7

Canada. My friend there complains about the caffeine-free mountain dew, she has to have "the real thing" when she gets back to the states. I agree that drinks are really regional. You just don't get the same stuff in the stores.


----------

